# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Gerd Unterstenhöfer ist tot

## BurgerH

Liebe Forums-Leser,

soeben erreicht mich die Nachricht, dass mein Freund und langjähriger Weggefährte in der Selbsthilfe verstorben ist.

Ich bin einfach nur traurig!

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Mafred

Da wir uns schon einige Jahre aus den Foren kennen , möchte ich dir mein aufrichtiges Beileid zum Verlust deines langjährigen Weggefährten aussprechen.

Es ist immer traurig wenn jemand "gehen" muß
Gruß von mir

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

"Komm mit mir ins Land der Psyche; etwas Besseres als den Tod findest Du allemal."

R.I.F. Gerd Unterstenhöfer!

----------


## RalfDm

Ein alter Kämpe ist von uns gegangen. Mach's gut Gerd, wo immer Du jetzt bist.

Ralf

----------


## Hans-J.

Hier ist jemand von uns gegangen, der Achtung verdient. Er hat gekämpft und dann doch letztlich verloren. Ich wünsche ihm Ruhe in Frieden.

Mein Mitgefühl an diejenigen, die ihm nahestanden.

Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

Ich lernte Gerd Unterstenhöfer in der Offenbacher SHG kennen, wo er sehr engagiert das Zepter schwang. Einmal nahm ich ihn nach Darmstadt zum Bahnhof mit, und wir konnten ein wenig plaudern. Er war glühender Fan von Fr.Prof.Jäger(KHs. Nord-West FFM), bei der er sich alle Jahr eine Chemo abholte, die ihn wieder ein Stück weiter trug. Aber auch der Geist bzw. die Psyche kam bei ihm nicht zu kurz: "*Ein Krebs und eine Seele*"

Hansjörg, es ist immer schwer einen Freund zu verlieren. Auch wenn wir hier im Forum und bei den fortgeschrittenen Kollegen mit diesem Sachverhalt ständig konfrontiert werden, gewöhnt man sich einfach nicht daran. Mein Beileid Dir und den Angehörigen!

----------


## artisun51

Danke für Deine "sinnstiftende Tätigkeit" , ich denke sie war Dein Elixier all die Jahre.

Mach's gut Gerd

----------


## Günter55

Lieber Gerd,

wer dich kannte, konnte ermessen, welch außergewöhnlicher Mensch du warst. Deine Ärtze prophezeiten Dir 18 Monate, du hast fast 20 Jahre daraus gemacht. Und dies war nicht immer einfach; im Gegenteil. Du hast aber nicht nur an Dich gedacht, sondern auch an andere. So hast Du mit Hansjörg vor über 12 Jahren unsere Selbsthilfegruppe gegründet. Du hast Radio-und Zeitungs-Interviews gegeben und du hast ein Buch geschrieben und du hast ein Hörbuch veröffentlicht. Du warst ein unermüdlicher Kämpfer in unserem gemeinsamen Kampf.

Du bist uns ein Vorbild!

Danke, dass wir Dich kennenlernen durften. Wir werden Dich vermissen.

Unsere Gedanken gehören dir, deiner Lebensgefährtin und deinen Kindern.

Günter Kupke
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Barbara

Mit großer Bewegung lese ich grade, dass Gerd Unterstenhöfer hinübergegangen ist. Lieber Hansjörg, meine Anteilnahme ist bei Dir!

Barbara

----------


## Andreas S.

Auch mir war Gerd ein lieber Freund, der immer ein offenes Ohr für meine Probleme hatte, der immer einen Scherz auf den Lippen hatte, so ernst die Lage auch war. Er wird mir fehlen.

Sehr traurig, 
Andreas

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Gerd, wir haben vor langer Zeit intensiv miteinander gesprochen, waren oft unterschiedlicher Meinung. Dein Kampf war bewundernswert und großartig.
Christian

Die Blätter fallen, fallen wie von weit,
als welkten in den Himmeln ferne Gärten;
sie fallen mit verneinender Gebärde.

Und in den Nächten fällt die schwere Erde 
aus allen Sternen in die Einsamkeit.

Wir alle fallen. Diese Hand da fällt.
Und sieh dir andre an: es ist in allen.

Und doch ist Einer, welcher dieses Fallen 
unendlich sanft in seinen Händen hält.

                  Rainer Maria Rilke

----------


## GeorgS

Zwischen uns Therapie-ungleichen-Brüdern gab eine gewisse Seelenverwandtschaft  die Wertschätzung der Meditation zur Stärkung der eigenen Abwehrkräfte, die auch m.E. Anteil an der langen Überlebenszeit hat.

Gerd hat mit seinem Hörbuch  "Ein Krebs und eine Seele"  
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...607&Itemid=100 

nachhaltige Hilfe geleistet  auch mir. Dafür danke ich ihm ein letztes Mal.

GeorgS

----------


## Eheweib

Nein, ich bin bestürzt, wir hatten auch Kontakt und wohnten nicht weit entfernt.......
Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet, nicht bei ihm, denn er war eine Kämpfernatur und trotzdem gelassen und ruhig - so meine Empfindungen.
Schade. Mein Beileid gilt all seinen engsten Vertrauten und Freunden.
Danke für die hinterlassene Botschaft - sein Hörbuch.

Carmen und Rolf

----------


## silver dollar

Nur der Ordnung halber es gibt neben der CD auch noch ein Buch von ihm

----------

